# How do I change headlight bulb.



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

My owners manual has dissapeared and this is exceedingly embarrassing, but I how do I change the offside dipped headlight bulb in a 2003 Peugeot Boxer base vehicle for the Autosleeper Symbol.

Does the headlight have to be removed completely to change the bulb ? and if so how do I do that ?. I can see two bolts behind the headlight but I'm not sure if they hold the headlight in.

God help me should the nearside bulb go as there is a large fuse/relay box blocking the back of the headlight.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Vehicle handbook now found. Panic over.


----------

